# Diet on Anavar



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am currently running SX Oxanodex at 50 mg a day. I am only on my 3rd day.

Just need your opinion in order to plan what to do next. I am currently 10.5% bodyfat, look leak but not extra lean. Do you think I should cut up more by going into a calorie deficit or should I rather stay at my maintanence calories as anavar by itself will help to burn fat? I really think that by staying at maintanence calories I could expect some sort of gains 3-4 kg while getting bodyfat down.

I will really appreciate your advice.

Height- 6 ft 1

Weight- 192 lbs ( please do not judge me by the weight. I am not looking to be huge and like my current size )

My maintanence is - 2500 calories,

My usual deficit is 2100 calories

Thanks


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd move into your deficit slightly as your goal is not to gain major muscle. Var is quite weak but is certainly good for improving strength so in a deficit you should certainly still add some lean size while burning some fat.

3-4 kg of keepable gains is a lot to expect if you also want to lose fat, your goal seems to be a little mixed imo. What do you really want to do? Lean out and gain a little or just purely add lean gains without adding fat but u'll be unlikely to lose any. Var certainly isn't tren.

Either way get that protein up to lbm in lbs x 2 to maintain or grow muscle and add or remove carbs/fats to gain or lose. I personally keep fats at 20% and control things via carbs.


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Fullsquat said:


> I'd move into your deficit slightly as your goal is not to gain major muscle. Var is quite weak but is certainly good for improving strength so in a deficit you should certainly still add some lean size while burning some fat.
> 
> 3-4 kg of keepable gains is a lot to expect if you also want to lose fat, your goal seems to be a little mixed imo. What do you really want to do? Lean out and gain a little or just purely add lean gains without adding fat but u'll be unlikely to lose any. Var certainly isn't tren.
> 
> Either way get that protein up to lbm in lbs x 2 to maintain or grow muscle and add or remove carbs/fats to gain or lose. I personally keep fats at 20% and control things via carbs.


Thanks a lot for your detailed answer. That was very helpful!! To be honest, i am quite keen at going to 8 bodyfat, so I think I will go down to eating 2300 calories per day and will also cycle carbs: on workout days higher on rest days lower. Should I still expect to gain at least a kilo or two? Plus I was told that the reason why anavar is considered by many to be inferior is because of its poor 'gains'. Is it not due to the fact that it gives you no water,bloat?


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

asertus said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed answer. That was very helpful!! To be honest, i am quite keen at going to 8 bodyfat, so I think I will go down to eating 2300 calories per day and will also cycle carbs: on workout days higher on rest days lower. Should I still expect to gain at least a kilo or two? Plus I was told that the reason why anavar is considered by many to be inferior is because of its poor 'gains'. Is it not due to the fact that it gives you no water,bloat?


Var is weak mate and won't give great gains in size no, but it will help to maintain muscle and strength whilst giving minimal sides.

Looking back you are running a very low dose, 50mg a day. I'd say 60mg would be absolute minimal and I'd be going for 80-100mg a day. Expensive I know but its good stuff. I personally have not run var but I have run tbol and results are similar with var been better for strength gains and less effective for gaining mass (but should be just as good for maintaining on a cut)

On 80-100g ed I'd expect you to gain strength and muscle mass even in a cal deficit, but to get to around 8% bf you may need to reduce carbs quite low. The extra protein will obviously take total cals up, so you will need to reduce carbs quite abit to get into and remain in a cal deficit.

I'm cutting atm on test and (was) tbol. Carbs have gone down to 170g ed from 400g  , still feeling ok and losing bf. Don't jump down to quickly though, reduce you cals/carbs over a period of at least a week to reach your minimal deficit target (-200 cals I believe you said?) And see how results are after a couple of weeks.

Then go from there, wana lose more? Increase cardio and/or decrease carbs. Wana gain more increase carbs/fats while keeping protein the same.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

10.5% is damn lean, why's everyone come on here complaining they aint that lean but are "10%"

If you're "not lean" at 10% then you bloody well aren't 10% lol.

Dudes get on stage at like 9% and below ffs


----------



## asertus (Mar 4, 2011)

Fullsquat said:


> Var is weak mate and won't give great gains in size no, but it will help to maintain muscle and strength whilst giving minimal sides.
> 
> Looking back you are running a very low dose, 50mg a day. I'd say 60mg would be absolute minimal and I'd be going for 80-100mg a day. Expensive I know but its good stuff. I personally have not run var but I have run tbol and results are similar with var been better for strength gains and less effective for gaining mass (but should be just as good for maintaining on a cut)
> 
> ...


Will there be a lot of difference between 50 and 70 mg for example? In terms of effectiveness? If we are viewing anavar as a muscle sparring aid with cal deficit?


----------



## Fullsquat (Apr 16, 2011)

asertus said:


> Will there be a lot of difference between 50 and 70 mg for example? In terms of effectiveness? If we are viewing anavar as a muscle sparring aid with cal deficit?


Perhaps not in view of maintaining muscle but if you want to gain a little it would be wise


----------



## Jaysoad (Sep 14, 2015)

What would you guys say about stacking anavar and winstrol? Would one see more gains running at a defecit?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Jaysoad said:


> What would you guys say about stacking anavar and winstrol? Would one see more gains running at a defecit?


Higher dosages do lead to increased muscle enhancement as a general rule of thumb but, I'd say running var on its own is absolutely fine with a base of test. Var is not for bulking up and nor is winny.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Var won't cut fat

if your not eating in a surplus then it's pointless adding winny or another drug really. Expect test I would never cycle without it


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Var won't cut fat
> 
> if your not eating in a surplus then it's pointless adding winny or another drug really. Expect test I would never cycle without it


x2 it won't burn fat.

If if you want add 3-4kg you better start adding calories. But too be honest, that's an unrealistic amount of lean tissue for 50mg of var.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Higher dosages do lead to increased muscle enhancement as a general rule of thumb but, I'd say running var on its own is absolutely fine with a base of test. Var is not for bulking up and nor is winny.


calories determine bulk or cutting. You can do both with winni.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> calories determine bulk or cutting. You can do both with winni.


Different compounds favour cutting/bulking


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Different compounds favour cutting/bulking


You don't need water retention to bulk.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> You don't need water retention to bulk.


? :huh:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Test-e said:


> ? :huh:


why are different compounds favoured? Why wouldn't you use Winni to bulk? It increases muscle tissue, so why not?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

> why are different compounds favoured? Why wouldn't you use Winni to bulk? It increases muscle tissue, so why not?


There are better options available for bulking, I'm not saying you can't.

It greatly increases strength, i've not heard of/ seen people reporting huge amounts of muscle gains using winny.


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Ur running 50mg of anavar to get cut up?

Steroids do not burn fat. Ur diet is what does it.

Run 500mg min or better off 750-1g test E EW. This is the best way to get cut up at a fast rate. U can cut calories by a decent amount and u will keep all of ur muscle as long as ur protein is in check and training is done.

Anavar is a weak compound and to run it by itself is kinda wtf. If u run orals, u want to stack a test base too. U get shut down either way and anavar does not replace ur low test production during those weeks. Keep that in mind if u feel like crap.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I am now at day 30/56 of an oral only cycle, 50mg anavar and 50mg winstrol. I have made little to no change to my diet, slightly upped protein intake by 50g and thats it. Weight has gone up 5,2kg since start of 'cycle', from 98,0 to 103,2. I am still not experiencing any noticable effects of testosterone suppression, my joints do not hurt, my hair is not falling off (in fact my hair has improved since due to measures taken to counter effect of DHT on hair loss). The only sides I am experiencing are loss of appetite and elevated libido. I feel great. I've made noticable gains on the upper torso, primarily delts and triceps. Fat loss is marginal, but I notice a positive change. I expected more of a strength increase, but I cannot complain too much, my lifts increased 15-20%, I might even push harder, but I do not want to risk injury, so stick with a bit lower weight and focus on the movement.

I feel there is a bit too much drama involving sides of orals, they are suppressive but do not cause immediate shutdown, and the effect can probably be minimized by nutrition/supplementation/lifestyle. And the other sides... based on the laments of internet roiders I was ready for something on par with radiation sickness and it all boiled down to a bit of elevated blood pressure and mild headache on day 1&2, and that was it. I had more sides from LIPO6X, MK-677 or ALCAR than anavar and winstrol combined.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

mmichael said:


> Ur running 50mg of anavar to get cut up?
> 
> Steroids do not burn fat. Ur diet is what does it.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, I am running a calorie deficit and losing fat and building muscle at a faster rate than if I was a natty bulking. Naturally if I bulked while using test the growth would be more but not what am I after. Never been a fan of this whole bulking / cutting cycle. Would rather just grow maintaining same the ideal levels for me 9% - 13% is fine . Have a six pack but not such a chiselled, can't be assed any-more


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Test-e said:


> There are better options available for bulking, I'm not saying you can't.
> 
> It greatly increases strength, i've not heard of/ seen people reporting huge amounts of muscle gains using winny.


it's great for "lean bulking" alongside test of course.


----------

